# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of June 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, we cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Catch a butterfly.


Advanced Lucid task: Turn into a caterpillar and make your cocoon.



NOTE: I will be on vacation from June 12 through June 19 and will most likely not be logging into DV.  All of you that complete the task, please be patient, I will reward you with your badges as soon after the 19th as I can.

----------


## wombing

cool tasks..especially the advanced!

  thanks for finding the time to post them seeker...glad you get a vacation soon to regenerate, and forget about the business/busyness of life for a little while   :smiley:  

------

  the simple task is actually perfect, because just yesterday i was seriously attempting to discover my totem animal...and it seems to be either a deer, or butterfly (hehe, some "power animal", eh?)

  so i was planning on trying to contact either type of animal in my dream...

  hopefully i won't have to "catch" a butterfly...it'll come of its own volition and settle on my hand or something.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

....
What if the cacoon is a stinging cacoon, like in InuYasha, and I have an entire Lucid Dream of total pain  ::|:  

And what if I eat the butterfly?

----------


## Wolffe

Not to be picky, but it's spelt 'caterpillar'  :tongue2:  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

Does it count if you became a caterpie, and evolved into a metapod? Then caught a Butterfree?

Well, I do recall, I was out in the wilderness catching different things, and I even pet some caterpillers. Then I caught a butterfly, blowing on it when it was trapped between my hands. That butterfly got ticked off at me. I then morphed myself into a Tiger Caterpiller. I ate a lot, and killed a lot of people with my poisonous spikes. Then I used my string shot, and became a cocoon, then a Tiger Butterfly.
I then had a LD similar to that, except it was Pokemon.

And I was really wondering why I imagined myself becoming a caterpillar/caterpie.

Can I please get credit, Seeka?

----------


## Gez

Oh come on nesgirl , give it a rest.  ::shakehead2::  
At least be truthfull, you always seem to have done the exact thing the dream tasks ask you and in the saem dream.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *Oh come on nesgirl , give it a rest.  *
> At least be truthfull, you always seem to have done the exact thing the dream tasks ask you and in the saem dream.*



Hey! I happen to be a Caterpillar collector, and if I find one, I will raise it. 
Not only that, at Crescent Viewan camp 2 years ago, we did a thing where we were caterpillars.

What, do you think I am lying? I can't help it if I LD about something, and it happens to be the LD task!

----------


## Gez

sorry im just jelous   ::-P:

----------


## dreamer3

you guys are all on drugs -.-'.... i dont mean to sounds mean, but the tasks seem boring... the old ones were cool! eat the sun, destroy a building with your bare hands, crap out an egg (lets do it together, cause you cant spell anus without spelling us!)...... anyway... ill still try them.... but they seem a tad... stupid. grrr...

----------


## Gez

MAKE it exiting then.... for example  try to catch a GIANT butterfly with a gun or harpoon or something while on the roof of a speeding jeep,or become a killer catipiller or even the one from alice in wonderland and get high  ::D:  , make it your own.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

How about ride on a giant butterfly, like you would a giant bird?

That would be cool  ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by dreamer3_
> *you guys are all on drugs -.-'.... i dont mean to sounds mean, but the tasks seem boring... the old ones were cool! eat the sun, destroy a building with your bare hands, crap out an egg (lets do it together, cause you cant spell anus without spelling us!)...... anyway... ill still try them.... but they seem a tad... stupid. grrr...*



Sorry Dreamer3.  It may seem boring to you, but peoples subconcious minds seem to morph even a simple task like catching a butterfly into interesting adventures,  just wait and see.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm going for a _giant_ butterfly. 

Excellent idea, Gez.  ::goodjob2:: 

Hmmm, or maybe even a mutant humanoid butterfly even, and chase him while flying, maybe even fight him in mid-air, hmmmmm.....the possibilities...

----------


## juroara

I thought these sounded fun D=   ?? but then again I love catching butterflies in real life - or holding them at least

I get to be a chubby caterpillar and gorge on leaves - mmmmmmmmm!

*wonders if she'll get DISTRACTED again*

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

If you touch a butterfly's wings they won't be able to fly well/at all anymore. I'll see what happens in a dream.

----------


## juroara

in real life, I have the butterfly walk onto my hand - why not try that instead?

----------


## Awhislyle

The thing is, try to catch the butterfly some interesting way, not just with a net.

----------


## Abstract Fire

I think the advanced task is awesome. Maybe I could go in with a chainsaw or something to get myself out, or turn into the butterfly and fly out. Or maybe a butterfly/human hybrid. Lots of things you can do with this one.

----------


## nesgirl119

I almost completed the task (the DoG task, that is!)...but here is what I had in terms of completion:
LD 
I was in a field full of butterflies, and my younger self appeared, saying it was really fun to catch them, and remembering the Dreamin of Gamin task, I catch one, but it had evil red eyes on its wings, and started to glow. I then became a caterpillar, trying as hard as I could to eat food. I then make myself a cacoon by sheding my skin, and just as I am ready to hatch into a butterfly with yellow wings, I hear someone yelling, and it surprised me and woke me up! 

Flipping darn it! I did not complete it yet, but soon I will!

----------


## Distant Clone

I'm just curious, how does a cocoon actually form? I don't want to turn into a caterpillar and run into technical difficulties, stringing my cocoon up on a tree branch without any arms.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *I'm just curious, how does a cocoon actually form? I don't want to turn into a caterpillar and run into technical difficulties, stringing my cocoon up on a tree branch without any arms.*



Here is a good start depending on what kind of caterpillor you are...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocoon_%28silk%29

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *I'm just curious, how does a cocoon actually form? I don't want to turn into a caterpillar and run into technical difficulties, stringing my cocoon up on a tree branch without any arms.*



If you don't want to get techincal, maybe you could just wrap yourself in a leaf or something and make it harden into a cocoon.  :smiley: 

You could also just see if you could find Spiderman and get him to string you up in a web cocoon or something. 

All this is possible.  :tongue2:

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

> _Originally posted by megabenman_
> *How about ride on a giant butterfly, like you would a giant bird?
> 
> That would be cool*



Or a giant dragon! Or butterfly, whatever...

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *I'm just curious, how does a cocoon actually form? I don't want to turn into a caterpillar and run into technical difficulties, stringing my cocoon up on a tree branch without any arms.*



Technically, it depends on whether you want to become a butterfly, or a moth. Caterpillars that become butterflies will shed their skin and reveal their crysallis underneath (butterflies come out of crysallis', moths come out of cacoons), whereas, caterpillars that become cacoons release a strand of silk they use to become cacoons, and they then shed their skins inside the cacoon.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Just watch pokemon and all your questions will be answered  ::roll::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by megabenman_
> *Just watch pokemon and all your questions will be answered*



No, I actually learned that from going to the zoo and into the butterfly gardens about 10 years ago.  ::D:  

BTW, I completed the task in a nap, today...

I kept wandering off course, but reguardless, I willed myself to catch a butterfly, then before I knew it, I was a caterpillar eating leaves, then I morphed into a crysalis. I was feeling myself changing, almost like evolution, and then I hatched. I went on top of a branch to dry out my wings, when my break ended, and I woke up.

----------


## Golden_Mist

Hey Seeker, I was wondering if maybe you can take a bunch of the lucid tasks and make a page or thread of something with them listed, so in peoples spare time everyone could try those if they werent here to see what they were. Thanks GM.

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Success! I completed the first task. This is only the second one I've managed to accomplish, the other being to break a mirror and look at my reflection. I almost didn't pull it off. It was an interesting dream; I'll recap:

I had just fallen asleep after hitting my alarm clock snooze button, which only lasts nine minutes. I found myself watching some crappy Bruce Willis movie. Him and another guy were standing at my front door with assault rifles, about to rush in. I walked up behind them (now in the movie scene myself) and got their attention. They seemed startled to see me. I asked him to come help me with something, but he seemed reluctant to leave the movie scene. I figured he was worried that I was messing up the movie, so I explained that this was just a dream, and he had already filmed the movie, so the audience would never even know I was there. Man I love convoluted dream logic! Saying that I was dreaming was actually what triggered lucidity, so I led him around to the back of my house, trying to remember what I was supposed to be doing. Bruce and his cohort started patrolling the back yard while I took a moment to remember. Right! Catch a butterfly! I started looking around for my target. After a couple of minutes, I saw a small yellow butterfly flying around overhead. I willed it to fly down to me, which took some effeort, then caught it in my caged fingers, taking care not to damage its wings. I was so excited, that I couldn't remember what to do next, so I started with some of the suggestions mentioned earlier. First, I ate the little yellow butterfly. Well, I tried. It tasted bitter and dry, and I promply spit it out. Then I decided to try morphing directly into a butterfly. I got down on all fours and started to morph, when my alarm went off again and woke me up. I immediately remembered the cocoon task.   :Mad:  Oh well, maybe next time!

----------


## italianmonkey

not to be nasty but.... nesgirl, isn't it a necessary detail to get the credit that the task is performed AFTER reading about it?
anyway one can always re do it
nO?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by italianmonkey_
> *not to be nasty but.... nesgirl, isn't it a necessary detail to get the credit that the task is performed AFTER reading about it?
> anyway one can always re do it
> nO?*



I really don't need any credit at all for it. I am actually doing it before it is assigned because I am trying to increase my LD abilities even further (I have done everything else for years, so how about jumpstarting on the tasks?!).

True the tasks must be accomplished after the task is revealed, but I do it b4 the task is revealed just for fun!

----------


## italianmonkey

dunno
i never tried to repeat the same experiment two times
i wonder how it would feel to repeat the exact things.... what would change? would one feel like dejavue?
may be fun to try!

----------


## wombing

IMO,  as long as nesgirl does the lucid tasks in the month they are assigned, it is legitimate.

i see nothing about having to _read_  the lucid task in this thread's initial post...just that one must accomplish it while lucid, during the applicable month.

  it is no different than seeing that the new task has been posted for the month, trying to guess it without reading it, and accomplishing it. 

  keep on practicing nesgirl   :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by wombing_
> *IMO,  as long as nesgirl does the lucid tasks in the month they are assigned, it is legitimate.
> 
> i see nothing about having to read  the lucid task in this thread's initial post...just that one must accomplish it while lucid, during the applicable month.
> 
>   it is no different than seeing that the new task has been posted for the month, trying to guess it without reading it, and accomplishing it. 
> 
>   keep on practicing nesgirl *



Thanks a lot, but I am not really doing it intentionally. Usually, I run around in a LD trying to figure it out, then I somehow do. Weird.

I am doing it to practice my LD skills to the max (I don't think flying to an old shack in a white robe, & looking at that murder guy in provo counts). I want to get even better at it...even though mastering it to what most people would say is the maximum. I believe that there are new areas to reach in a LD, or something like that. After all, if people truely believe anything can be done in a LD, that means you could even do stuff like doing the task...b4 it is assigned (maybe we should make a topic on that in Lucid Experiences).

And also, if I do it before it is assigned, and I then see the task, I can easily do the task a lot sooner (since my memory isn't the greatest in LDs)..

----------


## phoenelai

I caught a butterfly as I was on my way up and levitating to the top of the city. After a few moments I let it go and it flew away. Its funny that it was flying around in the city and not a field with more nature etc.

You can read the full dream in my journal.

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=312530#312530

----------


## Distant Clone

I got the advanced one done. A DC came up to me and told me I had 30 seconds left in my dream. He was about right too. I understood that the dream had conveyed what it wanted to, and it had extra time, and I thought "Ooh that's enough time to get the lucid task in". I scan around, and outside I see an almost Y shaped tree. I zoom in until I'm there, and I switch to 3rd person and see a little light green caterpillar. I puff up the outside skin, which immediately hardens. Also, I anchor myself to the tree, then fall down and hang vertically. I switch my view to inside the pod, and while it was green and looked like sparse smoke, it killed the dream.

Interestingly, I decided to MILD, and right after the dream ended, I was set on going right back in. I saw a hypnopompic/hypnogogic imagery of a spiral. In less than three seconds I was back in the dream. I saw a DC I recognized from the internet (not this forum) and asked his friend and him if they knew they was dreaming. They weren't surprised or anything. Then I started pointing out which characters were familiar to me, people I knew from reality, and the two other dream characters did the same. I just knew somehow that they were seeing different people, that they knew from reality. It's like they were each a symbol, representing something, and I perceived one thing, while the other DCs perceived something else...Really interesting, whether it was a DS or not. My provide the basis for a cool DS experiment.

----------


## juroara

well if you read my new post in the general section you'd know I'm having trouble sleeping   :Sad:   and im having trouble finding the right induced dream technique for me. I had this dream a couple of nights ago.

I decided to try out self suggestion. I remembered that for the last task with the bucket, I had written down what I wanted to do. And it worked, well...sorta! So I did the same. I wrote it out a few times, my goal was simple - catch a butterfly.

Ill try the next task later!

I had trouble falling asleep that night, so this dream took place in the morning. And according to my clock it lasted from 8:10 to 8:12.........

anyhoot! It starts out Im an x-men! Me and the other x-men are wearing sexy black spandex outfits. We jump off of a building together and land in the shadows down below. Some one in the front signals us to move foward, the bad guys were just up ahead. I get excited and start thinking what powers I should assume. And thinking that made me realize I was dreaming.

We face the bad guys, it started to feel like a rival gang war. The battle was about to start! But then I felt myself waking up, dang no time for this. "BUTTERFLIES!!" I scream!

Dead butterflies started to fall from the sky like ashes. The bad guys look confused. My X-Men team look at me and say "What is this? Some happy care-bear attack???"

and I muttered "Something like that....."

I catch one of the falling butterflies with my hand. Its wings were torn and wrinkled up. And I remember thinking how disappointing that was, I wanted to try the task differently! And I found it disturbing that the butterflies were dead. But I didnt have time to change that, the sun was so bright it flooded my dream and woke me up.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I really don't need any credit at all for it. I am actually doing it before it is assigned because I am trying to increase my LD abilities even further (I have done everything else for years, so how about jumpstarting on the tasks?!).
> 
> True the tasks must be accomplished after the task is revealed, but I do it b4 the task is revealed just for fun!*



_How are you possibly doing these task before they are revealed? Does seeker give them to you first? 

Or are you saying you're somehow "like a psychic" creeping into the man's(SEEK) brain and finding out what they are ahead of time?_

Please explain because this just doesnt make sense!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *
> 
> How are you possibly doing these task before they are revealed? Does seeker give them to you first? 
> 
> Or are you saying you're somehow "like a psychic" creeping into the man's(SEEK) brain and finding out what they are ahead of time?
> 
> Please explain because this just doesnt make sense!*



No...(laughs)

I do them just for fun. I also want to improve my dream skills (I don't think sage is high enough).

Though too many times, I have often gone through a school day in a LD, and it is like I go through it again in real time 98%....weird.

But this is not the topic to talk about it....if you want to talk about it, make a topic in Senseless about completing the tasks before they happen!  ::wink::

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> No...(laughs)
> 
> I do them just for fun. I also want to improve my dream skills (I don't think sage is high enough).
> 
> Though too many times, I have often gone through a school day in a LD, and it is like I go through it again in real time 98%....weird.
> 
> But this is not the topic to talk about it....if you want to talk about it, make a topic in Senseless about completing the tasks before they happen!*



So you're doing them, and then Seek just happens to call the same task and of course it's one that you already did just because you're coming up with them on your own. What are the odds of that??? 

You and Seek must be connected somehow because I think the rest of us would come up with entirely different task.  Example: Have you seen Billy Bob's list?

Seems Fishy, that's all!    ::huh::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *
> 
> So you're doing them, and then Seek just happens to call the same task and of course it's one that you already did just because you're coming up with them on your own. What are the odds of that??? 
> 
> You and Seek must be connected somehow because I think the rest of us would come up with entirely different task.  Example: Have you seen Billy Bob's list?
> 
> Seems Fishy, that's all!  *



Actually, I am not connected at all to Seeker. I am actually looking into my own mind showing tomorrow basically. Most of the time, I attempt the LD tasks for my own website, not this one before they happen, but the tasks on my website are somewhat identical to the ones on here, but are a lot harder, because many of my members are expert LDers, and want more of a challenge.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I am actually looking into my own mind showing tomorrow basically.*



  :Question:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *
> 
> *



Yeah, I know that is weird...I don't know how it is done, but if I can explore my past, can't I explore my future, too? I really do think there is more to LDing than we all believe, and that you can do anything with it....

BTW, this is not the place to discuss this (look in senseless banter for the doing the task before it is assigned), this is the place to discuss the LD task itself!

I did the task again just for fun the same as the last time. I like doing the task more than once just as much as I like to figure out the task before it is assigned!  ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

Wohoooo,





> _Originally posted by I_
> *
> Woooh, I'm on a roll lately.
> 
> I was in some dream, resulting in me being in the bathroom/hall by the front door again. There was a kinda graphical glitch though (which is turning out to be a major dream sign, luckily for me). I did the usual questioning of reality, but rather strangely, I didnt have the usual headrush followed by clarity, until the 3rd questioning in a row, or so. I was quite happy, and also awesome'd at the stability of this dream. I tested it with the usual things that make dreams crack. I managed to go blind in one eye, when really trying to shake things up, and it naturally opened a few seconds later! Cool, so I thought 'Ooh better try the advanced task pretty quick!' I found a nice leaf of a plant by the window outside the front door and shrunk myself onto it, quickly leaping off and hanging myself from the leaf! A few seconds later I burst into the air as a butterfly, but then my rather eccentric driver friend came speeding round the corner towards the house, in some kinda corvette thing. I tried to obliterate it with force coming outta my hands, but it didnt work, so I concluded that I had woken up when turning back from a butterfly, ending up on the floor outside in real life! The friend asked what on earth I was doing, and the dream continued, normally til I woke up. Something to do with bad trainee teachers and rubbers :S*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Woohoo x2!!

Haha. I think all this talking about the task yesterday helped me out.  ::cooler:: 

06/20/2006
*Dream One:*
_Second Lucid Task Completed!_

I was in a bar. I remember feeling like a complete stranger in this place, and a lot of people were sorta giving me the eye. I kept to myself, and made my way to the counter, and started to order a drink. Behind me, the door opened, and the big 6 foot / 300 something pound guy walks in. 
While the bartender was just about to turn to me to take my order, this big guy walks up to me from behind and shoves me out of the way. Taking my spot at the bar and ordering his drink first. My mind began racing as I stared at this guy, knowing that he could probably crush me, if he wanted to. But finally, in my anger, it hit me: I was dreaming!
I stepped back up to him and we started to exchange words, but I forgot what we said. He kept talking to me dismissively, though, as if it was in my best interest to leave him alone. I didnt, of course. I cant remember whether or not he attacked me first, but all I remember is picking this guy up by the crotch with one arm and flattening him like a bug against the ceiling above the doorframe. And when I say flattened, I mean the blood ran out of him like I was ringing a towel up over my head. Unnecessarily graphic, but satisfying, nonetheless.
Now, with a moment to think, I looked around the bar as if to say Hmm..well Im lucidnow what? Then I realized that, before falling asleep, I had been repeating Gotta catch a butterfly. Gotta catch a butterfly. The Task!!! That was my first order of business. Now, originally, I had planned to make some big elaborate scenario about either catching a giant butterfly or catching/fighting a butterfly/human hybrid, but this dream was feeling very unstable, so I took the easy route. I held up my hands as if I was holding an invisible basketball between them and began moving them slowly together. Just before they touched, the butterfly materialized in thin air and slipped down between my palms as I cupped my hands together and I could feel it rattling inside. Smiling, I opened my hands with a sense of victory and the butterfly flew out just as the scene changed.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by juroara_
> *And I found it disturbing that the butterflies were dead. But I didnt have time to change that, the sun was so bright it flooded my dream and woke me up.*



Yeah, that is a disturbing image.  Where I live, we have Swallow Tail butterflies, lots of them, you know, those big yellow ones about the size of your hand?

I hate it when I hit one with the car, somehow the image of hundreds of those guys all torn and burned falling from the sky bothers me as well.  It's going to take a little while to get that out of my mind.

I remember reading a futuristic novel one time.  There was a passage where the main characters were remembering the past.  The one line that stuck with me and is still with me was:  "Remember when the frogs all died?"   ::cry:: 

*shutters*

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Okay, I'm confused. Why are the badges a bucket and a building? Were those for a different month?

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by O&#045;Nieronaut_
> *Okay, I'm confused. Why are the badges a bucket and a building? Were those for a different month?*



That's what I was wondering, heheh!   ::D:

----------


## juroara

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Yeah, that is a disturbing image.  Where I live, we have Swallow Tail butterflies, lots of them, you know, those big yellow ones about the size of your hand?
> 
> I hate it when I hit one with the car, somehow the image of hundreds of those guys all torn and burned falling from the sky bothers me as well.  It's going to take a little while to get that out of my mind.
> 
> I remember reading a futuristic novel one time.  There was a passage where the main characters were remembering the past.  The one line that stuck with me and is still with me was:  "Remember when the frogs all died?"  
> 
> *shutters**



sorry for disturbing you  XD

I have no clue what kinda butterflies they were, but they were the size of my palm with their wings spread it...

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by O&#045;Nieronaut_
> *Okay, I'm confused. Why are the badges a bucket and a building? Were those for a different month?*




*Seeker waves his hand*  You saw nothing  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

::D:  I did it! Completed the advanced lucid task.   ::D:  

((taken from my dream journal))
"I'm dreaming." I said out loud. 
I moved to and plopped onto the couch. My mind instantly raced with a billion things to try. I decided to try this month's lucid task. 
I laid on the couch and closed my eyes. I imagined myself as a catepillar, an odd tingling coursed through my body and I felt it shrinking. I was a little green inch worm. Felt so odd. 
Anyway, inched off the couch and crawled up the leg of my coffee table and eased into one of the corners under the table top. My hind legs gripped onto the surface as the rest of me dangled. Don't recall weaving a cocoon. Think I was just instantly enveloped in one. It felt so comfortable, like being cuddled up in silk sheets. 
At this point, the dream kept switching from catepillar point of view to an outside point of view. Had the feeling I was gong to loose lucidity. 
Quickly burst out of the cocoon. As I did, the view switched and I watched myself 'hatch'. The thing that came out of the cocoon was a huge shiney black scarey looking scorpion. After a few moments I/it surried to the center of the table underside. Scrunched up wet looking wings twitched at either of my/it's sides. 
I was impatient for the wings to dry. Wanted so desperately to fly. I'd shake them every so often, trying to speed the drying process. 
From the outer view, my wings were monarch-like, but violet and black instead of orange and black. 
In my excitement to fly, I felt lucidity slipping away. I tried like a maniac to hand onto it but eventually lost it. Woke up immediately

----------


## juroara

im having trouble doing the advanced task - but my problem is odd.   :Sad:   I cant even imagine before going to sleep what I should do. I can never see myself doing this before or during going to sleep.

Well I do keep seeing myself inching up a tree..but Im inching up sooooo slowly...like a caterpillar would @_o then I get too bored to continue...................

and I dream in first perspective...........whats it like to be in a cacoon XD

----------


## Gawain

From today's Dream Journal:
"...later remembering the Lucid tasks. I caught a butterfly, but it squished in my hands. I tried to make a coccoon, so I kinda threw my head around until I was buried, then broke out. Nothing, I couldn't fly at all.".

Do I earn anything for killing a butterfly and coming out a paralytic?

edit: SWEET! Thank you. Killing small organisms was worth it.

----------


## nina

Well this morning I was lucid for some time. It was awhile before I remembered the lucid task. So I went looking for a butterfly...but strangely one came right up to me. I didn't want to catch it because I didn't want to harm it, so I sort of just trapped like Gandalf traps the moth with his hand. I then whispered to it and set it free.

I then had trouble remembering if I had to turn into a butterfly or a caterpillar, so I decided I would pretend to be a caterpillar...then I hung upside down and hugged my legs and began spinning silk all around my body. I was starting to lose lucidity but I could get it to come back eventually. Soon when I thought I had spun enough silk I began changing into a butterfly and growing wings. 

After completing the tasks, I realized how...boring they seemed (no offense to Seeker or anyone else) but there's just ALOT cooler and more rewarding things I've done in lucids. So I doubt I'll be attempting anymore tasks unless one comes along that I really like. Which hasn't happened for awhile.

Cheers guys!

----------


## Seeker

Sorry about that Nina, I'll have to start assigning more interesting tasks.

But please remember, the tasks are more of an exercise for the beginning and mid-level dreamers to get them to start planning their activities in advance and to remember to carry them out.  It is so tragic and has happened to me so many times to find myself in a lucid dream and kind of be stuck for a cool idea to try.  The basic tasks are always designed to be something that you could do in real life and often result in funny twists.  Remember the "Catch a duck" one?  The advanced tasks are always something that should stretch the abilities of the mid-level dreamer and give them more confidence in their abilities.

I fear the uber-dreamers of this forum will always find my tasks a little boring, but I'll see what I can do to make the advanced task more interesting.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey Nina, 
Check out, earlier in the thread, about how we've been talking about making the tasks more personal and exciting. They are only as boring as you want them to be.
Catching a butterfly too boring?
How about catching a mutant butterfly man that's flying and FA-19 Hornet by flying after him, landing on the cockpit windshield, smashing through it with your fist and pulling the butterfly/man up by his head, tying him to one of the missiles, jumping into the cockpit and firing the missile into a brick wall.  ::wink:: 
There are a lot of ways you can tweak a task to make it exciting, ya know?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Sorry about that Nina, I'll have to start assigning more interesting tasks.
> 
> But please remember, the tasks are more of an exercise for the beginning and mid-level dreamers to get them to start planning their activities in advance and to remember to carry them out. *It is so tragic and has happened to me so many times to find myself in a lucid dream and kind of be stuck for a cool idea to try. *The basic tasks are always designed to be something that you could do in real life and often result in funny twists. *Remember the "Catch a duck" one? *The advanced tasks are always something that should stretch the abilities of the mid-level dreamer and give them more confidence in their abilities.
> 
> I fear the uber-dreamers of this forum will always find my tasks a little boring, but I'll see what I can do to make the advanced task more interesting.*



You know, I had kind of the same problem on DoG a while ago before I made a Very Hard task. Usually, the Very Hard tasks might involve a little more than the advanced task (But even so, I usually have to challenge myself a little by doing the task before it is assigned, because now that is a challenge!), like doing both tasks, plus something more in a LD. I wonder if that would help the tasks be a bit more challenging to those that LD every night?

----------


## Distant Clone

I felt the destroy a building task was too violent, so in chat I mentioned more peaceful tasks. I will reiterate my proposal.

*Beginner Task*: Find three different dream characters, and give them a hug or a kiss. Please don't force it on them, they should agree to it.
*Advanced Task*: Summon the archetypical evil black dog to maul you until he is satisfied. No casting spells or using mind control allowed.

----------


## Wolffe

Seeker, I thought it was just right! I've never tried transmorphing before, and it gave me a prompt to do it, and I, personally was pleased with the result! Thanks ^_^

----------


## funky_chicken182

I finished the beginning one quite unusually:

"Alright so I was in this house talking with like 6 other people around a table. We were discussing battle strategies on how to get past some guards, but still get some kind of a secret weapon. Somehow, I triggered lucidity and played with telekinesis for a bit, while listening to some more battle strategies. I thought the strategies were kool. I was just about to leave and find something more interesting to do when I remembered the task. I ran over to the table and asked them for idea on where I could find a butterfly. They had gastly looks on their faces and pointed at my feet. I stepped back and looked down to where my feet had been and there was a dead butterfly.   ::shock::  So I picked it up, threw it in the air and caught it. "  

 ::lol::   Sure hope that counts it's kind of a loophole.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. Nice. ^^  ::chuckle::

----------


## Seeker

Hmm, funky_chicken, you are the second person who dreamed of dead butterflies.  Interesting twists on the subconcious here.  This is what I was talking about earlier in the thread.  Simple and seemingly boring tasks yield some interesting results.

Questions, why did it have to be a dead butterfly?  Why were the people at the table so upset about it?  Cool.

----------


## funky_chicken182

I believe my subconscious chose the dead butterfly because earlier i was thinking of loopholes in the tasks. I enjoy finding loopholes, so i did that's perfectly normal. I was thinking about shooting a butterfly from the sky and catching it. Or just shooting it and picking it up off the ground, throwing it in the air and catching it again. So, I was already thinking about dead butterflies before i actually dreamed of one.   ::wink::  

As for the people being shocked... Well if someone asked where they could find butterflies and then suddenly a dead one appeared under his feet...   ::o:   well i'd be kinda shocked too.

----------


## grayegg

Since I haven't tried to will myself to do this lucid task, I'm surprised I had a non-lucid with something related happening.  It was the advance task, except only watching a catepillar putting itself into a cacoon.  It didn't turn into a butterfly, its form changed into something else I remember vaguely, a symbol hanging on a string of some sort.  

I was more concerned with the colony of roaches nearby living on an inadequet food supply of flower nectar, as evidenced by their paper thin abdomens.

----------

